# Commit to smoking a Liberty the weekend of 7/4!



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright everybody ... I'm going to be smoking a Camacho Liberty 2008 the weekend of July the 4th. Who else can here and now commit to smoking a Liberty or CAO America to celebrate Liberty!

***edit***

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73.) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.) Johnny Rock - CAO America x2
76.) CaptainJeebes - Liberty 2008
77.) Magnate - CAO America
78.) snowboardin58 - CAO America
79.) ejgarnut - Connecticut Yankee
80.) Space Ace - Red, White and Blue banded sticks


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

If I had one, I'd smoke it! Might have to settle for a CAO America.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

No liberties here... but I can guarantee I'll be smokin' good!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

No liberties here either, infact only one place local to find Camancho at all and they don't have the good stuff, though I do have a nice CAO America resting for just that occasion... though I'll probably sneak in a PAM 64 later in the day.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

i have 2 09's & 1 08, the 08 & 1 09 will be smoked on the 4th & the other 09 will eventually be bombed


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I smoke a liberty on memorial day, 4th of july, and labor day every year if I have them. I have good stock for the next few years. I absolutly love these cigars. I will get a 2008 on the 4th and 2009 on labor day.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

No Liberties or CAO America's here, but I may check out the B&M prior to the weekend.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't have any camacho's but I'll be smoking something tasty


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

kenelbow said:


> No Liberties or CAO America's here, but I may check out the B&M prior to the weekend.


 never even thought about the America....not a bad choice if no liberty's available!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Great idea! I will if I can round one up. Going to a shop this weekend, I see if they have any on hand.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> never even thought about the America....not a bad choice if no liberty's available!


Yeah, pretty good idea, but it's not mine.



Emjaysmash said:


> If I had one, I'd smoke it! Might have to settle for a CAO America.


Credit where credit is due.

Never had either so I'd be willing to try whichever my B&M has....so long as they're not too expensive.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one from 07 that I have been wanting to smoke, what a perfect time for it!


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

kenelbow said:


> Yeah, pretty good idea, but it's not mine.
> 
> Credit where credit is due.
> 
> Never had either so I'd be willing to try whichever my B&M has....so long as they're not too expensive.


Never had a Liberty, but the CAO Americas are decent (this comes from a smoker who doesn't like CAOs.) Last time I had one (July 4th two years ago) they had a nice woody favor complimented by a nutty flavor. It's one of the better barberpole cigars out there IMHO.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

RealtorFrank said:


> I have one from 07 that I have been wanting to smoke, what a perfect time for it!


I bought a buddy of mine an 07 this past Christmas and he's going to smoke it on the 4th with me. I'm wishing I'd bought a few 07's for myself right about now. I'm hopeful that I still can.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

'09 Liberty getting burned July 4th here!

Thanks foe the motivation!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Got a CAO America sampler box of four to spread around and smoke with some buddies on the 4th. Here's to the greatest country on this planet!!!!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ill be hitting up the Ci superstore next week. I am hopping to wander apon bothe the liberty and america. I have never had a liberty... is it a real good smoke?


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

Hopefully i find a B & M that has one, i actually have a wedding that day, so i will kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

This will be the third year that I will be smoking a CAO America cigar on the 4th. This year it will be a Bottle Rocket that I purchased on July 5th, 2009. 
I know that this is going to sound corny to some people but I decided to smoke one of the different sizes of the Americas on the 4th of July each year until I had smoked all the sizes. I buy one for next year a day after the 4th to let it rest for a year. Next year it will be the Constitution. After that I guess that I may have to start over. lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This :hippie: is easy, I'm in!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Landmark for me. Liberty is going to rest a tad bit more.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Landmark for me. Liberty is going to rest a tad bit more.


You need one Bro?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You need one Bro?


Just picked up an '09. While I will def. regret this later on in life when smoking a terrible cigar, I'm good though Dave - I want to smoke the Landmark or the Monument that deep bombed me.

Regardless, this will be a giant leap forward in my patriotism as Memorial Day I smoked a Winston Churchill by Davidoff and Flag Day I smoked a Cuban.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Just picked up an '09. While I will def. regret this later on in life when smoking a terrible cigar, I'm good though Dave - I want to smoke the Landmark or the Monument that deep bombed me.
> 
> Regardless, this will be a giant leap forward in my patriotism as Memorial Day I smoked a Winston Churchill by Davidoff and Flag Day I smoked a Cuban.


Okay if ya change your mind even though you know nothing of fine photography  I would gladly share a aged one if ya needed it. Carry on LOL


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay if ya change your mind even though you know nothing of fine photography  I would gladly share a aged one if ya needed it. Carry on LOL


Have you seen pictures of swingofbirches' Opus experience? He should be an honorary member of Team WA.

You have a legit excuse, so I bad mocking your skills and your picture quality has gone up. Next time I'm in WA I'll drop off some tripods for you, Jesse and Sean.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Have you seen pictures of swingofbirches' Opus experience? He should be an honorary member of Team WA.
> 
> You have a legit excuse, so I bad mocking your skills and your picture quality has gone up. Next time I'm in WA I'll drop off some tripods for you, Jesse and Sean.


All in good fun we know when we suck, sometimes really bad LOL still may kick your but though just because.  I think I will get a bigger tripod it may help the little thing I got is worthless.

In all fairness I should do better though.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Have you seen pictures of swingofbirches' Opus experience? He should be an honorary member of Team WA.
> 
> You have a legit excuse, so I bad mocking your skills and your picture quality has gone up. Next time I'm in WA I'll drop off some tripods for you, Jesse and Sean.


lol ... how did my pics come up?!?! Admittedly, my pics were bad but were they really Team WA bad? 

And you might want to take Dave up on that aged Liberty offer. The older ones aren't easy to come by ... or at least they've managed to do a great job of eludeing (sp?) me.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> This :hippie: is easy, I'm in!


Mind if I ask what year Liberty you'll be burning down? So that I can list it on the roll call.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> All in good fun we know when we suck, sometimes really bad LOL still may kick your but though just because.  I think I will get a bigger tripod it may help the little thing I got is worthless.
> 
> In all fairness I should do better though.


Thanks for admitting your faults. I can't count, allegedly. The key isn't size (laugh) - sturdiness. I've gotten by using mainly the smaller ones although bigger ones would help for a lot of the pics you use.

And did you just openly fire warning shots?



swingerofbirches said:


> lol ... how did my pics come up?!?! Admittedly, my pics were bad but were they really Team WA bad?
> 
> And you might want to take Dave up on that aged Liberty offer. The older ones aren't easy to come by ... or at least they've managed to do a great job of eludeing (sp?) me.


Look - they were worse then Team WA. You made up for it with your wonderful writing (no sarcasm) and I know I volunteered to send you another Scorpio if they were worse then Team WA - but the problem is, that'd be a complete waste in terms of getting pictures. I mean, at least if it was a Team WA event - three or four of them could get pics and we could just photoshop them together...

Here's my latest pic just to mock you Charlie. In all honesty, I can barely use photoshop - this is no touchup required.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Look - they were worse then Team WA. You made up for it with your wonderful writing (no sarcasm) and I know I volunteered to send you another Scorpio if they were worse then Team WA - but the problem is, that'd be a complete waste in terms of getting pictures. I mean, at least if it was a Team WA event - three or four of them could get pics and we could just photoshop them together...
> 
> Here's my latest pic just to mock you Charlie. In all honesty, I can barely use photoshop - this is no touchup required.


Ouch ... lol.

I never thought I'd see the day when a single person could de-throne the whole of Team WA from their collection position atop the seat of bad picture taking. Looks like I'm going to need to step it up!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Ouch ... lol.
> 
> I never thought I'd see the day when a single person could de-throne the whole of Team WA from their collection position atop the seat of bad picture taking. Looks like I'm going to need to step it up!


Yeah... that just happened. I didn't really look at it as a bashing Charlie moment, more like a compliment towards Team WA.

Okay back on topic. Dave what year you smoking?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

great idea!
i will commit to smoking an '05...


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna go for my Camacho Liberty 2009 baby!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

shuckins said:


> great idea!
> i will commit to smoking an '05...


Nice! The holy grail of Liberties!!!

This is great guys ... more and more folks are committing! Let's keep it going! Let's see if we can't get 50+ people committed to smoking either a Liberty or CAO America on the weekend of the 4th!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Yeah... that just happened. I didn't really look at it as a bashing Charlie moment, more like a compliment towards Team WA.
> 
> Okay back on topic. Dave what year you smoking?


I have to look probably an 07 don't have a lot maybe half a dozen or less. Maybe an 04 any recommendations of a good year past 04 fellers?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I have to look probably an 07 don't have a lot maybe half a dozen or less. Maybe an 04 any recommendations of a good year past 04 fellers?


I've always heard that the 05's are the perfect Liberty ... although I've never had an 05 so personally I can only say that the 08's are awesome. But then so are the 09's. I'm personally going with the 08 because I'm feeling like a barber pole. 
In all honesty I'm not sure you can go wrong with a Liberty.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No 05 left I send all mine to Ron so he can build his flag, good time to mention Ron is a few 05's away from completing his flagarty:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I"ve got an '08 that will see some fire on the 4th!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Dave. Do you have a picture of one of those massive torpedos? Or is it the perfecto? 

(Picture request in all seriousness)


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

CAO America Landmark for me :usa2::cb


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Hey Dave. Do you have a picture of one of those massive torpedos? Or is it the perfecto?
> 
> (Picture request in all seriousness)


What torpedo?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> What torpedo?


NVM. Charlie going crazy again :der:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a CAO America Potomac awating me on July 4th! Can't wait!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

So was it ever decided what year Liberty Dave was going to smoke?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

chaldean said:


> Hopefully i find a B & M that has one, i actually have a wedding that day, so i will kill two birds with one stone!


Kind of counterdictory here. One to celebrate our liberties and the other to celebrate the loss of liberties! :rotfl:

No Liberty's or Americas here, but I do have a Padron 80th (thanks to shuckins) earmarked for the 3rd (our double celebration day, 4th and son's graduation party).


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I think i will stop by my local B&M and see what I can find to join everyone on the 4th. My local does carry Camacho and CAO.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I will commit to two things. First, I will be smoking an '09 Liberty on the 4th.

Second, some others here who don't have Libertys will be able to join us.

I'm just saying... :bounce:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

2007 waiting for that day


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

No Liberty here, got a CAO America though.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Jenady said:


> I will commit to two things. First, I will be smoking an '09 Liberty on the 4th.
> 
> Second, some others here who don't have Libertys will be able to join us.
> 
> I'm just saying... :bounce:


What. You haven't given out enough lately?


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Unforuntately I don't have either. I just gave my last CAO America to a buddy leaving for Basic Training for the Army, but I wouldn't be offended if someone bombed me! *cough*:attention:


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a CAO America I was planning for just that occasion, I'm in.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That's 18 people who will be smoking either a Liberty or CAO Americal the weekend of 7/4! Keep it coming guys ... who else will commit!!!???


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

ShaunB said:


> Unforuntately I don't have either. I just gave my last CAO America to a buddy leaving for Basic Training for the Army, but I wouldn't be offended if someone bombed me! *cough*:attention:


wow
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't seen a Camacho Liberty in five years and don't particularly enjoy the CAO America line of cigars. That being said, I will commit myself to not rewriting American history and will continue to actively educate and struggle to convince people that the freedom our founding fathers gave their lives for so many years ago continues to be worth living and fighting for today.

On July 4th I will be enjoying several cigars with family and friends while proudly flying the stars and stripes and enjoying America the beautiful.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a 3 pack of CAO Americas ready to rock for the 4th. Oops, smoked one already, it was excellent. Make that 2!!!!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Put me on the list for a '09 Liberty!


----------



## mykeuva (Sep 16, 2009)

My brother and I will be smokin a pair of Liberty 05's on the fourth....


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

count me in for a CAO america.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Never had a liberty. May try and get a CAO America if my B&M has any.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I want to smoke the Landmark or the Monument that deep bombed me.


Charlie, I still have a few of those left so I will join you...put me down for the America on the 4th.:usa2:


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I checked at my B&M and they do not stock the Liberties so I may have to break down and have an America.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've got an 08 and a couple others--will look a bit further to see--for now an 08 for me!


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody know where I could find a liberty?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Steel1212 said:


> Anybody know where I could find a liberty?


What year? The 2009s are fairly readily available online, anything previous to that will generally require some serious searching or buying from another BOTL.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> What year?


Honestly I don't know what year I would like, how different are the years?


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be lighting up a CAO America bottle rocket for sure. I got one 08 liberty but i'm holding on to it a bit longer


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Half way to the goal ... that's 25 people so far. 
It would be great if after the weekend of the 4th people would post up pics of their Liberty/America cigar celebrations. 

Keep it coming guys!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Charlie, I am in for a 2006 Liberty...


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> Half way to the goal ... that's 25 people so far.
> It would be great if after the weekend of the 4th people would post up pics of their Liberty/America cigar celebrations.
> 
> Keep it coming guys!


You got it Bro!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be smoking a 2009 on the 4th. For those still looking, Fader's in Towson, MD had four left when I went there yesterday. Unfortunately, I won't be able to head up there for a while (work/ out of town) but I'm sure they would ship if you called them.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh boy I would love to smoke a Liberty on this weekend. But alas, I don't have one and have never seen one in a shop around here. 

So I will settle for a CAO America.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm in. Punchman hit me with a 2009 liberty, and I'm smokin that sumbitch for the 4th!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks to a Noble and Generous B.O.T.L. who bombed me about a year ago, (and you know who you are Mr. _J.F._ ! :yo
I too am able to commit
to imbibing a 2006 Liberty on the 4th :dance:

Thank you kind Sir :usa2:

.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

deep said:


> Charlie, I still have a few of those left so I will join you...put me down for the America on the 4th.:usa2:


Thanks again. Just moved the stick to the desktop - looks beautiful.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Fresh outta both, just now. And did someone say Scorpio?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Fresh outta both, just now. And did someone say Scorpio?


Scorpio ... 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...1139-fuente-fuente-opus-x-scorpio-2005-a.html


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Charlie, iknow what they are. Seems to be a lot of talk about a pretty rare stick lately. I just smoked one a few weeks back my own self.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Are the Liberties made in the U.S.? What's the point of smoking them on 7/4 if not?


Mike


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Yes Charlie, iknow what they are. Seems to be a lot of talk about a pretty rare stick lately. I just smoked one a few weeks back my own self.


lol ... i'd assumed you knew what it was. I thougth you were just referencing Charlie's (goldenmac) post earlier about my terrible pics so I posted the link for you.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep Yep put me down!

Seems a fitting time to burn Jenady's generous gift!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Okay, I've checked around here and found a B&M that has the Liberty 2009 for $14/stick. That's $1 better than CI. Most other sites I've checked are out of stock. So I may be going local, but wanted to ask if anybody knows of a better deal online somewhere.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magicseven said:


> Yep Yep put me down!
> 
> Seems a fitting time to burn Jenady's generous gift!


What year you smoking, Scott?

Kenelbow - idk of any place online where you'd get them cheaper then that. But others may chime in ...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

10 days until the holiday weekend is here and we're still 18 people shy of the 50 person goal. 

So who else will commit to smoking either a Liberty or CAO America the weekend of the 4th?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I will not smoke anything that come from camacho for personal reasons. Also, I can't stand CAO.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

d_day said:


> I will not smoke anything that come from camacho for personal reasons. Also, I can't stand CAO.


It's all in good fun so if there's any coincidentally patriotically named/themed cigar you plan on smoking then post up.


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

I've got a CAO America ready to go!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in. Jenady hit me with an awesome bomb of a 2009 Liberty and a Puff BOTL stick!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I will commit to smoking a Liberty for the 4th of July if I can find one. Just called my local by my house after seeing this and the bombing threads. I think this is a popular idea because they are sold out. I like any reason to smoke and always smoke on the 4th of July. This just seems fitting. Good call.

After reading all of this closely I will try to find a CAO America. I haven't had the America or Liberty so either one would be fantastic to try. Lucky for me I have some other B&Ms in the metro to check out. Put me down but IDK which stick I will be using to light my fireworks with.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Put me down for a CAO America. This will be 3 years in a row for me I think.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> Alright everybody ... I'm going to be smoking a Camacho Liberty 2008 the weekend of July the 4th.
> 
> Who else can here and now commit to smoking a Liberty to celebrate Liberty!
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks to Jim (Jenady), I now can commit to smoking a Liberty 09 on the Fourth. WooHoo!!!


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I was eyeing a liberty today at the local shop, how much is a reasonable price to pay for an '09?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America: 

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2008
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2007
33.) old4x4 - CAO America
34.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
35.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
36.) scottw - Liberty 2009
37.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
38.) aroma - Liberty 2009


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Count me in.
Liberty 2008.
:wink:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That makes 38 people!


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> I was eyeing a liberty today at the local shop, how much is a reasonable price to pay for an '09?


I would like to find one, if they are worth price and not just the name.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> What year you smoking, Scott?
> 
> Kenelbow - idk of any place online where you'd get them cheaper then that. But others may chime in ...


an 2009


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got a CAO America (Potomac) that I'm more than willing to light up in solidarity.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

No liberties here. Checked a few b&ms with no luck. Plenty of CAO Americas tho - so put me down for one of those.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Steel1212 said:


> I would like to find one, if they are worth price and not just the name.


Retail is about $14. There is a fair variance from year to year in taste. The 2009 was a good one. Best that I have had was the 2006.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Jim-jenady jim-jenady jim-jen aroo. I can't help myself as I was recently asked to watch Mary Poppins with my son and daughter and the tune from the "sweep" song popped into my mind (no pun intended).

I need to publicly thank Jim-Jenady for the patriotic ordinance he recently and very unexpectedly dropped behind the lines. I have never had the opprotunity to enjoy a Liberty let alone enjoyed a Liberty while celebrating our great country's liberty on July 4th. Thanks to Jim I will have that opportunity. As they say during World Cup coverage, Jim is the "man of the match".

Here is a ainkiller: (gas mask I guess) for all of the nannie-state lunatics and here is a :u salute to the :usa2:and the men and women who have protected Old Glory and the country she flies over proudly.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Salute El-Capitane-Charlie :wave:

For posterities sake, and the record, please note;

I will be conflagrating a 2006 Liberty, not a 2007 as originally mistakenly posted... :redface:

As a wise Fish once said;
"There are no small points... only pointy smalls eh?" :ask:





.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Change mine to an 07 Charlie--I'll let the 08 rest for next years....


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America: 

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Count me in.

Thanks for my Dad.

Thanks Pop.

Liberty 2009


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

AldoRaine said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Thanks for my Dad.
> 
> Thanks Pop.


You in for a Liberty or CAO America?
If a Liberty, what year?


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> You in for a Liberty or CAO America?
> If a Liberty, what year?


Sorry Swinger.

Liberty 2009.

I edited the post probably at the same time you were posting.

Again, sorry.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

AldoRaine said:


> Sorry Swinger.
> 
> Liberty 2009.
> 
> ...


lol .. np at all. Your name is now on the list!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

As soon as I can find either one or both locally.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm definitely in, and this sounds like a great yearly tradition. Never tried a Camacho and have only sampled a couple CAO's, so have no idea as to which I would like. Can someone compare these to another cigar? I'm leaning to the Camacho due to the limited yearly release, and would like to get more to sit around in the humi for next year, but don't want to make the purchase if it isn't a cigar I would enjoy. I may just buy a couple for friends and I to enjoy on the 4th, and if I enjoy them, get a couple more later for the next 4th of July celebration/s.

BTW...for those looking to purchase that can't find them locally, CI has them both.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in with one or the other... gotta figure out which lol!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

As I understand it, the Liberty cigars are aged for 2 years after being rolled before they are sold, that alone should greatly improve the cigar. I'm going to plan early for next year to get some Liberties for Memorial Day/4th of July.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> I'm in with one or the other... gotta figure out which lol!


Well post up when you figure out which!!!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright, '09 Camacho Liberty it is. Order should get here on Monday, giving them a week to rest before they go up in flames with a good buddy on Sunday...:usa2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America

Smelvis and Esoteric ... paging Smelvis and Esoteric ... Dave, what year? Devlin, Liberty or CAO? 

We're creeping ever closer to that 50 commitments mark!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

No Liberties or Americas fo me as I don't care for either one but I will be smoking a very nice Partagas Culebra with a couple of friends earlier in the day and then finishing it off with a 898 NV.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> As soon as I can find either one or both locally.


CAO America here. :usa2:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to a recent bomb by Jim (thread pending some pictures), I'll also be smoking a Liberty 2009 along with my CAO America. Many thanks to Jenady, a damn good BOTL.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Thanks to a recent bomb by Jim (thread pending some pictures), I'll also be smoking a Liberty 2009 along with my CAO America. Many thanks to Jenady, a damn good BOTL.


Looks like Jenady thought the same for me as well.

Found this waiting for me today:










I'm commited to smoking the '09 Liberty this July 4th!! Thanks SO MUCH Jenady!!!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Got my Liberty 09 today. Count me in!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im in with a 09, Thanks Dave


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Let the Liberties Ring__!!!*

:usa2:

.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.)


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, I'm in with a Jameson Declaration if you'll let me.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> Hey, I'm in with a Jameson Declaration if you'll let me.


That's patriotic so you're in!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I dont have a liberty but i will be smoking a CAO America.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Picked up a cao America. ready to rock!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*VERY NICE!* Goal Met and Exceeded! Way to Go fellow Puffers!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome!!! 
Keep em' coming guys!


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

This is fun. I think I should join in. Seeing as I have neither, which is the preferred stick?


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I like this idea. I will commit to having a CAO America


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Alright everybody ... I'm going to be smoking a Camacho Liberty 2008 the weekend of July the 4th.
> 
> Who else can here and now commit to smoking a Liberty to celebrate Liberty!
> 
> ...


Add me to the list!! Now you just need to start a picture thread for all of us to post pics of ourselves smoking them.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

How great would it be if we were able to all get together and herf on the 4th?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - ????
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.)


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

danmcmartin said:


> Add me to the list!! Now you just need to start a picture thread for all of us to post pics of ourselves smoking them.


Oh don't worry ... that thread will be coming ... and there might even be a contest for the best "smoking the weekend of the 4th" photo.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Oh don't worry ... that thread will be coming ... and there might even be a contest for the best "smoking the weekend of the 4th" photo.


I know one person who won't be winning.
:boxing::laugh::clap2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

+ 1 for pics :lever:


I am definately "Pro-Pics"


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - ????
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm in. Liberty 2009


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*We're at 56 participants ... think we can make it to 75?!?!*

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty ????
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - ????
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb. Here is who is on the list for now.

Steel1212
dartstothesea
Bigtoro
jsnake
bigdaddysmoker
dubgeek

tick, tick, tick....

*
Note: Everyone needs to put their address in their profile!*


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Jenady said:


> For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb.
> 
> tick, tick, tick....


Wow- what a cool thing to do man!!!


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Jenady said:


> For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb. Here is who is on the list for now.
> 
> Steel1212
> dartstothesea
> ...


Jenady, You are quite the BOTL!!! Thanks for the great jesture, but I ordered mine already, send it to someone else who may not have one. Unless that is, you are dead set on bombing me, which in that case I will share it with a friend.

I hope this great man is getting a huge bump for this!!!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Pics after the 4th or it didnt happen!


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

no Liberty here..... : (

may have to search the B&Ms for a CAO, but doubt they will have any. maybe since I'm heading to San Antonio i will find one. too late to order now....


----------



## mdubbs87 (Oct 29, 2008)

Put me down for a Liberty 08. This will be my first of the Liberty series. Can not wait to try it!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> no Liberty here..... : (
> 
> may have to search the B&Ms for a CAO, but doubt they will have any. maybe since I'm heading to San Antonio i will find one. too late to order now....


Big Daddy, you can have Seminole's place on my list if you need it.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

that would be awesome!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Been trying to find a liberty at a local B&M but no luck - all I found was triple maddies, connies and the like... I'll have to stick with the CAO America unless a fellow Jersey BOTL knows of a B&M who has em.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Jim


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

For my WA boys

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/271514-liberty-bbq-july-3rd.html#post2902563


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - ????
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO Liberty


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Jenady said:


> For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb. Here is who is on the list for now.
> 
> Steel1212
> dartstothesea
> ...


Jim ... you're a genuine credit to this hobby and forum. I think you've single handedly taken this from a fun forum signup to an event that has a real sense of community! RG bump for you!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> WTG Jim


Dave, figured out what year you're going to smoke?


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

Please include me on the list. I located a CAO America amongst my stash and plan to smoke it on July 4 with some friends who are only once or twice a year cigar smokers, (but who are showing a growing interest in cigars as a more regular pastime).

This is a great thread and thanks for starting it. The "fourth" is a special time for celebration as well as solemn reflection. A time to honor our great nation and her ideals, and to pay tribute (as I do each day) to the undeniable genius of our Founding Fathers, and to honor those who have served and are now serving for us today in the Military and among the Intelligence and Law Enforcement Communities.

God Bless America.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

2009 out of the cooler and into the general population. Count me in.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Picked up my Liberty 09 today. eace:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Dave, figured out what year you're going to smoke?


yeah an 06 I guess


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

That makes 62!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> For my WA boys
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/271514-liberty-bbq-july-3rd.html#post2902563


Way to go Jesse!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Jenady said:


> For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb. Here is who is on the list for now.
> 
> Steel1212
> dartstothesea
> ...


Bumped in hope the three in red above will take notice. I need their addresses.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Ordered a three pack of CAO America Bottlerocket just so I can join in.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> CAO America here. :usa2:


Due to cost it was either one Liberty or two CAO America. I went with the two CAO America Potomac so I could give one to my good friend who's coming over to help celebrate. eace:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

007 Cruiser said:


> Due to cost it was either one Liberty or two CAO America. I went with the two CAO America Potomac so I could give one to my good friend who's coming over to help celebrate. eace:


In my experience, buying two cigars so you can share with a buddy is always better then buying one cigar just for yourself. :dude:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> In my experience, buying two cigars so you can share with a buddy is always better then buying one cigar just for yourself. :dude:


♪♫ That's what it's all about ♫♪ :mrgreen:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*We're sitting on 63 ... who'll make it 64!!! *

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Jenady said:


> For those of you who posted a desire to join us on the 4th but lack the cigar, I am going to hit the PO in the morning with one finall Liberty carpet bomb. Here is who is on the list for now.
> 
> Steel1212
> dartstothesea
> ...


What an amazingly generous thing to do. Thanks! I will be sure to pay it forward! :whoo:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> *We're sitting on 63 ... who'll make it 64!!! *


I am pretty sure we have at least 4 more to sign up before Friday.



swingerofbirches said:


> In my experience, buying two cigars so you can share with a buddy is always better then buying one cigar just for yourself. :dude:


I bumped your RG for this quote. It is so true. Well done!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> *We're sitting on 63 ... who'll make it 64!!! *


Well I can tell you I got some extra CAO America bottlerockets for my Brother & Father to smoke, so my entry counts for at least 3


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

We're in the home stretch folks ... the response so far has been awesome ... think we can hit 75? 

a pics/contest thread will be forthcoming ... if we hit 75 people I might sweeten the pot a little ...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

do i get extra credit for smoking 3 liberty's on the 4th??:boom:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

ARCHAIC said:


> do i get extra credit for smoking 3 liberty's on the 4th??:boom:


What years are you smoking? I'll update your status on the list ...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> What years are you smoking? I'll update your status on the list ...


 08 & 09, my other 09 is gonna go to a no0b in the newbie trade! Gonna be an awesome 4th!! cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll pick up a CAO America this week. Count me in!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Earley said:


> I'll pick up a CAO America this week. Count me in!


You're on the list! I bet the Liquor Barn might even have a Liberty ...


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> You're on the list! I bet the Liquor Barn might even have a Liberty ...


Tried both of my liquor barns and they have camachos but no liberties. They have a bunch of America's though.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Steel1212 said:


> Tried both of my liquor barns and they have camachos but no liberties. They have a bunch of America's though.


Well according to Jim's post above if you update your profile with your mailling address he's willing to send you a 2009 Liberty (PM'ing him your address might suffice too but idk). So get on that! lol If you wait too much longer it won't make it in time for the weekend.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow!

Ya'll Rock___!!!!!!!!*:lock1::yo:

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:.

.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> For my WA boys
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/271514-liberty-bbq-july-3rd.html#post2902563


 Come on any one close, what to eat and smoke lets do this


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Well according to Jim's post above if you update your profile with your mailling address he's willing to send you a 2009 Liberty (PM'ing him your address might suffice too but idk). So get on that! lol If you wait too much longer it won't make it in time for the weekend.


I feel like I was taking advantage of Santa Claus!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll smoke a liberty 2009 on the 4th. Thanks to Smelvis.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

If I had either, I'd smoke it! If I had BOTH, I'd smoke both!! LOL


God Bless America


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like at 1 PM on Sunday the 4th. I will be putting a flame to my 07. What time does everyone plan on doing theirs? Now I need to locate 1 or 2 for another great holiday--suggestions?

Sorry for the bump!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Looks like at 1 PM on Sunday the 4th. I will be putting a flame to my 07. What time does everyone plan on doing theirs? Now I need to locate 1 or 2 for another great holiday--suggestions?
> 
> Sorry for the bump!


Still haven't pegged down a time. My brother, brother-in-law, buddy and I are all trying to get together to each burn down a Liberty and we're still trying to coordinate schedules. 
I'm hoping for late Saturday night but not sure if that'll happen ... might end up having to hold off until monday. Which would suck ... but would be worth it if it means we all get to smoke em together.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Still haven't pegged down a time. My brother, brother-in-law, buddy and I are all trying to get together to each burn down a Liberty and we're still trying to coordinate schedules.
> I'm hoping for late Saturday night but not sure if that'll happen ... might end up having to hold off until monday. Which would suck ... but would be worth it if it means we all get to smoke em together.


I'll be shooting a USPSA match so won't be torching mine until we get done.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Steel1212 said:


> I'll be shooting a USPSA match so won't be torching mine until we get done.


Still don't see an address in your profile ... lol ... 
Who turns down santa? lol jfwy


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Steel1212 said:


> I feel like I was taking advantage of Santa Claus!


Ho, ho, ho.



CopGTP said:


> If I had either, I'd smoke it! If I had BOTH, I'd smoke both!! LOL
> 
> God Bless America


You will both be joining us if the USPS gets it done.


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Still don't see an address in your profile ... lol ...
> Who turns down santa? lol jfwy


Santa doesn't need a map, he has a list ;-)


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Ho, ho, ho.
> 
> You will both be joining us if the USPS gets it done.


They are the *United States* Postal Service, I have faith!!!! :nod:

Thank ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ You're on the list! 

Who wants to be #67?


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Found a Liberty 09! Put me down for an America and a Liberty.


----------



## Yosysfire (Dec 23, 2009)

Add me to the list for a CAO America...I can't wait.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Put me on the list for a Liberty thanks to Jenady. Thanks Jim!!


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> You're on the list! I bet the Liquor Barn might even have a Liberty ...


Couldn't find a Liberty but I did pick up a CAO America Monument!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Look what showed up in my box today? Much thanks, Brother Jenady!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.)


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:
> 
> 1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
> 2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
> ...


Guess I am not good enough for the list with a 2009 Liberty as previously stated? :violin:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jsnake said:


> Guess I am not good enough for the list with a 2009 Liberty as previously stated? :violin:


DOH! Sorry about that. You're now on the list.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> DOH! Sorry about that. You're now on the list.


SWEEEEEET!! lol now I feel complete.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear it. LOL

Spot #68 is dying to be filled!!! Who's gonna be next?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

swingerofbirches said:


> Glad to hear it. LOL
> 
> Spot #68 is dying to be filled!!! Who's gonna be next?


I'm in, and +1 for CigaRobbie from our radio show. :usa2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> I'm in, and +1 for CigaRobbie from our radio show. :usa2:


Awesome! A 2009?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

swingerofbirches said:


> Awesome! A 2009?


Yeah I haven't had that yet. I'll do a CAO America too because (1) I like them and (2) we're running a special mg:

So CH-Sam and CigaRobbie - CAO America & Liberty 2009


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Yeah I haven't had that yet. I'll do a CAO America too because (1) I like them and (2) we're running a special mg:
> 
> So CH-Sam and CigaRobbie - CAO America & Liberty 2009


Nice ... you're down for both! Out of curiosity, is CigaRobbie a forum member?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

swingerofbirches said:


> Nice ... you're down for both! Out of curiosity, is CigaRobbie a forum member?


He will be soon. He's "special" when it comes to internet technology  I'm still working on bringing him up to speed. Have you ever heard our radio show? We sponsor and I co-host the CigaRobbie radio show, Saturday's from 3-4PM EST (soon to be 3-5) on 106.9FM in Sarasota and online at my website. We talk cigars and give away CheapHumidors.com prizes.

Actually, I should just make another thread about that lol.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got an America from Jason (bigslowrock) in the PIF. It will be smoked while watching the local fireworks display on the 4th.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

ready fot the 4th.. got me an America Monument and a Liberty 2008. can't wait!!


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

A couple of CAO America.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

OK I will do a Liberty 2007!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Going to the local B&M to hook one up.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, this thread really took off!!


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

2007 will be nice


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.)


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Wow, this thread really took off!!


No doubt! Isn't it awesome!!!

Keep em coming guys!!! We're nearly to 75!

Johnny - post up what you score and i'll add you to the list.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

Got my Liberty 09 in the mail today, thanks Jim, looks great and can't wait to fire this baby up on the Fourth. it had a lil hitchhiker in there too, loving the custom band!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Going to the B&M today to see what I can score, maybe both CAO America & Camacho Liberty. I will confirm later today.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

If you signed up to smoke a Liberty/CAO/Jamison/patriotically themed cigar and you have a camera (or camera phone) then the link below may be of interest to you. 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-liberty-cao-america-contest.html#post2905825

Happy Liberty/CAO smoking to you all and GOD BLESS AMERICA!!! :usa2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> For my WA boys
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/271514-liberty-bbq-july-3rd.html#post2902563


Bump for Jesse's BBQ ... if I were in the PNW I'd be stopping by!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I couldn't find a Liberty, so I'll do two CAO. Found a Monument and a Potomac with a little bloom. Very nice sticks.

Just found out I'll need to get my post count up in order to post the pics you want...


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Santa Claus came through!! I'll post pics in a little while once I start up the weekend right!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Liberty 2008 for me


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73.) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.) Johnny Rock - CAO America x2
76.) CaptainJeebes - Liberty 2008


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Add me, I have a CAO Bottle Rocket in the drybox waiting to smoke on the 4th.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I picked up a CAO America today at the Tatuaje event. Finally... count me in.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magnate said:


> I picked up a CAO America today at the Tatuaje event. Finally... count me in.


Dude you should have said something I could have brought a liberty for ya, Next week about a week late! ray:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Heh. Snagged a cao america today too. We've learned not to mention such things to you Dave for fear of unleashing your wrath.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Heh. Snagged a cao america today too. We've learned not to mention such things to you Dave for fear of unleashing your wrath.


Uh Russ you just did :laugh:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Uh Russ you just did :laugh:


Pfft. I'm just going to eat all your cheesecake tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Pfft. I'm just going to eat all your cheesecake tomorrow. :laugh:


Well Liberty's come in cheesecake proof boxes so Okay oke:


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

CAO America, as always! (REALLY hope it has been reblended by now, though!)


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll be smoking a america tomorrow and a liberty on the 4th!


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

oops double...got excited!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73.) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.) Johnny Rock - CAO America x2
76.) CaptainJeebes - Liberty 2008
77.) Magnate - CAO America
78.) snowboardin58 - CAO America


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

If I had either I would definitely smoke it!
There's still time, I have to run out and get one during the day.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

jakecartier3 said:


> If I had either I would definitely smoke it!
> There's still time, I have to run out and get one during the day.


There's plenty of time left so just post back up once you've made your selection.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Heh. Snagged a cao america today too. We've learned not to mention such things to you Dave for fear of unleashing your wrath.


Indeed, Dave... thanks :hug: But I have to agree with Russ here!! I try to keep my mouth shut.

Charlie, don't forget to add Ducrider, Russ, to the list!! He was right after me in line to buy his America!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Indeed, Dave... thanks :hug: But I have to agree with Russ here!! I try to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Charlie, don't forget to add Ducrider, Russ, to the list!! He was right after me in line to buy his America!


Russ (Ducrider) is already on the list (#41) ... he said earlier in the thread that he was down for a CAO America.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Add a CAO America for me in addition to my Liberty. If its worth anything, I picked up another couple of 2009 Liberties. One for my pops and one for my father in-law.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> Add a CAO America for me in addition to my Liberty. If its worth anything, I picked up another couple of 2009 Liberties. One for my pops and one for my father in-law.


Nice! I gave my brother a 2009 and one friend a 2007 while another friend got a 2008. 
I'll add you on there for an America as well. 

*Everyone ... Don't forget to post pics in the Liberty/CAO America contest thread!*

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-you-smoking-liberty-cao-america-contest.html

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73.) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.) Johnny Rock - CAO America x2
76.) CaptainJeebes - Liberty 2008
77.) Magnate - CAO America
78.) snowboardin58 - CAO America
79.) ejgarnut - Connecticut Yankee


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Russ (Ducrider) is already on the list (#41) ... he said earlier in the thread that he was down for a CAO America.


:facepalm: I can't read.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Come on guys, only 21 to go to hit 100!!

Run to the store and get them today!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Since Im on the road, Im kinda empty handed for joining...after digging through the travel box, the closest I could come to Liberty or America was a Conneticut Yankee....

WTH...thats close enough right?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Since Im on the road, Im kinda empty handed for joining...after digging through the travel box, the closest I could come to Liberty or America was a Conneticut Yankee....
> 
> WTH...thats close enough right?


Of course it is! You're on the list!!!  :usa2:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool!

In that case, I will celebrate the 4th rolling down the highway, smoking the Con Yankee...and pretending its a Liberty :smoke:



:usa2:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.










I'm just saying... :smoke:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Tomorrows the big day... can't wait to see the cloud of Liberty smoke drifting across the nation.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim, that's beautiful. I just has a tear run down my cheek looking at it :amen:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Jenady said:


> I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Those look sexy!! I need to get some new ones. How are they?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Jenady said:


> I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem sure be pretty! We'll have to call you Mr. Liberty.

I'd smoke one for labor day. .....LOL.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Cool!
> 
> In that case, I will celebrate the 4th rolling down the highway, smoking the Con Yankee...and pretending its a Liberty :smoke:
> 
> :usa2:


Connecticut Yankee sound like an interesting cigar. I'm gonna have to check that one out.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Jenady said:


> I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.
> I'm just saying... :smoke:


I'll take one for next year :yo:, I'm just saying...lol


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Jenady said:


> I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful...


----------



## Steel1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I'll take one for next year :yo:, I'm just saying...lol


Yeah, no kidding right! Its amazing the amount he gave out this year and still has that big of a stash.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Jenady said:


> I sure do wish those that wanted to join us but did not find a Liberty had let me know. I had a couple left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang those are purty, Jim.

Droolin' on the keyboard!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Todays smoke in honor of the 234th. birthday of our Great Nation. Happy Birthday America!!!.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone give Jenady some RG... Puff won't let me!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Someone give Jenady some RG... Puff won't let me!


I know ... lol ... it keeps telling me to spread the rg wealth before i can bump Jim again.

Havanajohn ... wow ... i know we shouldn't covet ... but wow ... lol  Smoke em and post a pic in the contest thread!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Someone give Jenady some RG... Puff won't let me!


Gotcha covered:rockon:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> I know ... lol ... it keeps telling me to spread the rg wealth before i can bump Jim again.
> 
> Havanajohn ... wow ... i know we shouldn't covet ... but wow ... lol  Smoke em and post a pic in the contest thread!


 Me too! It says the same thing.

Contest thread?? Where is it?-j


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Havanajohn ... wow ... !


Yeah, John's a real player.


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

Sadly no Liberty or America here, but I am having a CAO Maduro, Cuvee Blank, and Pepin Blue over the course of these 2 days to hit the whole Red, White, and Blue label theme.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Some tasty smokes:










Sucess on the image post!!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Space Ace said:


> Sadly no Liberty or America here, but I am having a CAO Maduro, Cuvee Blank, and Pepin Blue over the course of these 2 days to hit the whole Red, White, and Blue label theme.


A+ for creativity! You're on the list. 

John ... I see that you've found the contest thread.  Btw, any word on when the 2010 Liberties are going to be released?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

SAdly, my libety will have to sit till tomorrow. It is raining here to day and is not supposed to stop:mmph: No BBQ,fireworks or Liberty:sad:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Those who have commited to smoking either a Camacho Liberty or CAO America:

1.) swingerofbirches - Liberty 2008
2.) Emjaysmash - CAO America & Liberty 2009
3.) KetherInMalkuth - CAO America & Liberty 2009
4.) ARCHAIC - Liberty 2008 & Liberty 2009
5.) SMOKE20 - Liberty 2008
6.) RealtorFrank - Liberty 2007
7.) Austin Smoker - Liberty 2009
8.) Swenny69 - CAO America
9.) Chico57 - CAO America
10.) smelvis - Liberty 2006 
11.) thegoldenmackid - CAO America
12.) shuckins - Liberty 2005
13.) Badddmonkey - Liberty 2009
14.) Cigary - Liberty 2008
15.) guitar7272 - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
16.) Evonnida - CAO America
17.) Jenady - Liberty 2009
18.) zitro joe - Liberty 2007
19.) bigslowrock - CAO America
20.) Steel1212 - CAO America & Liberty 2009
21.) 1029henry - CAO America
22.) commonsenseman - Liberty 2009
23.) mykeuva - Liberty 2005
24.) Krish the Fish - CAO America
25.) deep - CAO America
26.) tobacmon - Liberty 2007
27.) bigmike7685 - CAO America
28.) havanajohn - Liberty 2006
29.) jadeg001 - Liberty 2009
30.) dartstothesea - CAO America & Liberty 2009
31.) FiveStar - Liberty 2009
32.) fiddlegrin - Liberty 2006
33.) Magicseven - Liberty 2009
34.) old4x4 - CAO America
35.) kenelbow - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
36.) Jazzmunkee - CAO America
37.) scottw - Liberty 2009
38.) MyMayorga - Liberty 2009
39.) aroma - Liberty 2009
40.) jakespeed - CAO America & Liberty 2009
41.) Ducrider - CAO America
42.) tpharkman - Liberty 2009
43.) AldoRaine - Liberty 2009
44.) Esoteric - CAO America
45.) Seminole - Liberty 2009
46.) 007 Cruiser - CAO America
47.) EricF - Liberty 2009
48.) jessejava187 - Liberty 09
49.) dyieldin - Jameson Declaration
50.) ProBe - CAO America
51.) 92hatchattack - CAO America
52.) dubgeek - Liberty 2009
53.) COYOTE JLR - CAO America
54.) danmcmartin - CAO America
55.) ckay - CAO America
56.) ROB968323 - Liberty 2009
57.) mdubbs87 - Liberty 08
58.) guitar7272 - CAO America
59.) Bigtoro - Liberty 2009
60.) bigdaddysmoker - Liberty 2009
61.) Do5ug - CAO America
62.) harley33 - Liberty 2009
63.) johnmoss - CAO America
64.) Earley - CAO America
65.) Wild 7EVEN - Liberty 2009
66.) CopGTP - Liberty 2009
67.) Yosysfire - CAO America
68.) jsnake - Liberty 2009
69.) CheapHumidors - Liberty 2009 & CAO America
70.) reblyll - CAO America
71.) skore129 - Liberty 2008 & CAO America
72.) Perseus459 - CAO America
73.) KINGLISH - Liberty 2007
74.) lakeeden1 - Liberty 2007
75.) Johnny Rock - CAO America x2
76.) CaptainJeebes - Liberty 2008
77.) Magnate - CAO America
78.) snowboardin58 - CAO America
79.) ejgarnut - Connecticut Yankee
80.) Space Ace - Red, White and Blue banded sticks


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Smoking the first of 2 CAO America Bottle Rockets for the 4th. Very smooth smoke!


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

1029henry said:


> Smoking the first of 2 CAO America Bottle Rockets for the 4th. Very smooth smoke!


 I am also smoking a Bottle Rocket and enjoying it.
Happy 4th. to everyone.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just finished up my Monument after the BBQ. I liked the Potomac a little better earlier today.

Both were great smokes. Glad to participate.

Happy 4th to all on Puff dot com. God bless.


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Enjoyed the Liberty 2009! Happy 4th all. God bless America!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I just finished a 2009 Liberty. I have to say that I enjoyed this one a lot more than my first one right out of the box several months ago. I was not able to detect any ill effects of the mold that developed in those months.

I hope everyone is having a great 4th of July.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

just finished off my 08 liberty......WOW!!! what a fantastic smoke!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> just finished off my 08 liberty......WOW!!! what a fantastic smoke!!


The 2008 is a real good one but the 2006 is my fave of the ones I have tried (2006-2009). I think I actually got the 2006 I had from Brother Havanajohn.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

The rain finally stopped after dinner so I got to smoke my 09 liberty & set off fireworks with my boys. Made for a great 4th:woohoo:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I smoked my 09 liberty while sitting with the family lakeside watching fireworks. Had a great flavor and burn. It got a little hot into the last two inches so I smoked it as far as my lips would let me before letting it go out. A great stick and thank you Jim (Jenady) for the opportunity to smoke it.


GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Hope everyone enjoyed their smokes today!
Happy 4th to all.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I just put some fire to my 09 Liberty from Jim. Rain put a wrench in some of the family plans today but I will have this cigar enjoyed and put to rest before midnight. The first half has been remarkable and I am really enjoying this experience.

Thanks Jim for your kindness. Freedom is worth experiencing, sharing, and fighting for all year round.

Enjoy the rest of this Independence Day!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I did my 2006 as scheduled after dinner and....




OMG!!!!!!!!

It was freakin fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you H.J.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will post pics tomorrow.... :redface:


:rockon:


.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Had my last 07 Liberty and what a great smoke. Every puff was as good as the one before. Smoked it while watching some fire works and a few people complained so we moved along and the wife tried it and the complaints stopped when the women started asking my wife questions about it. Comments like that's cool, whats it taste like were being asked to my wife. I took it back from her and all was good. The Fireworks were fantastic to, but the smoke was better!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I too smoked my Liberty yesterday, and it was a fantastic cigar. Flawless burn, hefty feel in the hand, and lots of flavorable smoke. 

As a side note, I am pretty sure the nearby B&M has a full box of 2007 Liberties... Does anyone think a group buy would fly??? I will also post this up in the splits/GB forum.-John


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> The 2008 is a real good one but the 2006 is my fave of the ones I have tried (2006-2009). I think I actually got the 2006 I had from Brother Havanajohn.


 Glad you liked it Patrick!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Smoked my Liberty 2009 on the 4th. Very nice smoke. Here it is pre-fire:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

My 2009 Liberty. Also I would be interested in that GB John.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoked my CAO America... someone's going to have to try to convince me to smoke another, otherwise, I'm smoking a liberty next year...


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I lit a CAO America Monument yesterday. Gonna fire up a Potomac a little later.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

harley33 said:


> My 2009 Liberty. Also I would be interested in that GB John.


 Keep an eye on the group buy thread... I will get it going there. Thanks! -j


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Finally got around to smoking my Liberty tonight, pretty good cigar. I will definitely keep this tradition over the years. May just pick up a couple more 09's to rest for next years festivities.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yall are going to see more than 1 pics about this one cause if fits into so many catagories; 

"Smoke a Liberty"

"Smokes that were gifted"

"Nubbers in action" etc!!! :biggrin:


----------

